# Rod action for Steelhead



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

What rod action would you guys suggest for for float fishing steelhead from Erie tribs? I’m new to steelhead fishing and have only tried once a couple weeks ago while I was in the area. First thing I noticed was that it sucked to mend the line with a 6’6” rod, so I purchased a 9’6” light action Diawa Acculite rod online. I quickly changed my mind on the light action and purchased the same rod in medium action before the first one even arrived at my house

Now I have both rods and I am torn between which one I should return, because I really only want one. I thought I would enjoy the medium action more, but really like the feel of the light rod and think it will be more fun to reel in the fish and will be better for light line.

If you guys had the choice which would rod would you keep, the light or the medium? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

Forgot to mention I’m using a spinning setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Fast water light action is hard to reel fish through current. Medium has more back bone but a lot of people love light action rods. Unless u try em out you wont know which one is better.


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Wish I could try em both but can only afford to keep one. I don’t think I will be disappointed with either, just was curious what some other more experienced guys might choose, being so new to this type of fishing myself.

Saw the newbie sticky in here and will probably browse through there for some insight too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

Personally, I would stick with the light action rod, as it will be easier to cast the very lightweight setup you will most likely be utilizing. Instead, I would focus on making sure you have a solid reel with a smooth drag. That is where you can get burned. Steelhead make some impressive runs, and the drag, (not the rod action) will save you from disappointment. Just my two cents...


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i have a 10 ft med rod on 8 lb , you get those fish in current and the stiffer rod gives me more control, they will run hard. keep the med lol


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

ive used all actions of rods for steel, even some med/heavy steel rods and ive found the light action rods work best for me.
all of my rods are 10 1/2 foot light action rods...youre not gonna muscle a steelhead in regardless of what action rod you use...the object is to keep pressure on them and allow them to run when they want to run. good line, good knots a flexible rod and a smooth drag will bring in steel easily in most situations...


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Alot of people love light and med action rods. Both can be right. Some light action have more backbone than others. There’s some light action that are never going to get a fish out of the current and with another light action you’ll have no prob. Til you test the rod its hard to know.


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I decided to keep the light action rod, it’s a bit on the heavy side for a light, more like a medium/light which I think will work well. I convinced my brother to buy the medium action rod from me so no return hassle and I will get to try both! Can’t wait to get out there and do some chasing, and hopefully hook up with one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

good luck and enjoy your new rod


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

If you use lighter leaders in clear water, you will appreciate the lighter action rod. If you go with heavier line all the time, you can use a rod with less give and muscle the fish more.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Lighter action helps with mending the line... Softer pick up.


----------

